# Who here still has a landline phone?



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We still have our landline phone. Our county is pretty small by way of population.
I noticed our local phone book is down to 19 pages in the residential (white pages) section.
That, of course is because of cell phones.
How many pages are in your phone book?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

80 or so, but the pages are small and the print is big.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't have a landline. I don't have a cell either.

I did notice that the last phone book was kinda skinny. 

Do you know why there are so many Smiths listed in most phone books?

Well, it's because they all have phones.

Hahaha I crack me up!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No local phone for the last 9 years. On the rare occasion I need to send a fax I have to go to the library. The librarian told me that most people don't have home phones anymore.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Still have land line at home, 3 at the office. Cells make it hard to contact someone once they do away with the land line.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Still have land line at home, 3 at the office. Cells make it hard to contact someone once they do away with the land line.


Yeah, we kept our landline because of our business. We only use a pre-paid cell when we need it.
And, my puter is on dial-up! I know, I'm the last living person on earth with dial-up...:icon_wink:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

We're all getting old...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Haven't had a hard line phone for 15 years or so...
Haven't had a TV (broadcast, cable, sat., etc.) for 15 years or so...

Can't say I miss either of 'em.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

my landline is actually a majicjack


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No land line here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

None here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nada, cell only. Lost the landline in the 90's and have not missed it.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Nada, cell only. Lost the landline in the 90's and have not missed it.


But, you all probably still get phone books, Right?
So...How many residential pages are left in yours?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have one. We get crappy cell phone signals at the house. Middle of nowhere surrounded by pines. It's really cheap, plus a lot of the older neighbors know the number, everyone out here has a 4 digit number because the first 6 are the same for the whole county.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

BagLady said:


> But, you all probably still get phone books, Right?
> So...How many residential pages are left in yours?


Indeed we do, just YP. No white pages.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Indeed we do, just YP. No white pages.


Wow! I never thought any place would be just YP.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

We still have one. Mostly for a backup if the cell is dead or service isn't good that day. The landline is better if you need to call 911 as your land location will show up on their screen.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No land line for phone but my internet is.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

No land line. All cell and computer here.


----------



## dkr77573 (Feb 8, 2014)

I replaced our landline with VOIP. My VoIP router lets me use 'traditional' phones since it simulates a traditional connection.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Got rid of mine when we moved from TX to AZ. Instead of paying an extra $22.50 a month, we just added our daughter to our cell plan for an extra $10 a month. Much better decision.

Only problem has been that the school can not wrap their head around a family that has no land line and our numbers are still Houston (713) numbers. There is virtually no such thing as long distance so we felt no need to change that either, but it sends school administrators into a tizzy - almost fun to watch.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife talks on the phone a lot. It's convenient to have a landline phone that does not need constant recharging. Besides, it's cheap when bundled with cable and high speed internet.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Man, I haven't had a land line in years! My life is pretty much on my cell phone. I have no idea what people's phone #s are anymore. I just use voice commands..."Call Daddy". lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think we got rid of landline phone around 2004 when we went with Cingular wireless. We stopped using 56k a while before that and the landline company kept raising prices. I think they only give the small notepad size phone book here. I don't recall if there are actually people's numbers in it.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

We have a land line because we live so far out, our cell phones don't work at home!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

We have a landline in Florida because it's cheaper to have phone and internet than just internet :ambivalence:In Tennessee we have a landline because cellphones only work if it's cloudy and internet is only a dream.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I use OOMA as a house phone.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

DSL is our only high-speed internet choice where the bandwidth limits are not prohibitively expensive, so we have one.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have a landline, local calls only, no options like caller ID, etc. This is for our internet connection. 
As far as the phone book, it's at the house and I'm at work so I do not know how many pages, but it is thinner than a sheet of 3/4" plywood.
And even though we all had to get "911 addresses" that have a house number back in 2003 or so, our listing in the book to this day still has our route and box number. As in Route 3, Box 620. 
I once ordered some parts over the phone from Henry Rifle Co, in Brooklyn New York and when I gave the lady our RFD address she was totally confused.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't afford the luxury of what the phone/tablet will do anyway - when we open the store again it will be able to pay for it's self, but mostly for page editing, faxing etc, most vendor calls come on to my phone anyway.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I still have a land line and will keep it for a couple of reasons. First, our locally owned cable company's internet service sucks so we have DSL. Second, no way am I going to give out my cell number to everyone that asks for a phone number. Actually, I rarely give my home number either. Usually, they get my fax number.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Did away with the landline some years ago. The first thing I liked about it was no more day and night political calls when the elections were coming up. I also have never had any of those pain in the ass sales calls now that we use only cell phone.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

BagLady said:


> We still have our landline phone. Our county is pretty small by way of population.
> I noticed our local phone book is down to 19 pages in the residential (white pages) section.
> That, of course is because of cell phones.
> How many pages are in your phone book?


2 weeks ago I FINALLY was able to kick the land line out. It was the only option (complicated) for internet available to me with the exception of Hughes Sat. Recently Comcast came up with a double play plan, cable and internet only no phone. I jumped in it. The bill came, I saw something I did not like. Paying $10 a month to rent a modem. Found out I can buy one for $70 and be done with that fee. I'll pay less for the service I will receive vs what I was paying, about $30 a month for year one, unsure on year 2 but they said price goes up $20 year 2.

Have not had a phone connected to the landline for several years, but had to pay for the service in order to get internet and Dish. Dumped dish and Telco, now all cable. I'm sure that in some point in the future I will be able to dump the TV portion of cable, we'll see. Lots of dollars at stake and control of programming. I could do that now if I just was watching OTA TV only. $100 dollars a month for entertainment, I can live with that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cable does not come this far out. Our only choice for internet is the phone line. Up until a few years ago our internet was dial up, but then DSL came and things got better.
TV is limited to satellite, and we got rid of that. We have an outside antenna that can get stations from the city. If it's not raining. If the wind is not blowing the pine trees too hard. We only watch 30 minutes of local news/weather anyway.
Man, I love living in the boonies! You could not pay me enough to move back any closer to town, let alone the stinkin' city.
My wife says if the county ever paves our road it's time to move further out.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I got a landline a year and a half ago when I switched to Verizon. Somehow internet and TV channels are cheaper when I add the phone.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I will recommend... If you have AT&T, you can get a "Micro Cell." Basically it is a mini cell tower that you put in your home and plug into your wifi. It only lets your numbers on (you configure it through a www browser), or numbers that you specify. I think you can put like 14 numbers on it. We put all of our family members in.

That way when you make calls from home or in the area that the MicroCell covers, you aren't charged minutes. They go over your internet to AT&T as VOIP. Sort of like a Vonage phone. Since I work from home and I'm on calls for HOURS at a time, it isn't uncommon for me to blow through 240 cell minutes a day plus text messages.

Here is the best part. I'm 0.25 miles from the AT&T Cell Tower in my area. Close enough to irradiate my nuts until they glow like a night light. I can see the tower from my 2nd floor windows, and I get HORRIBLE cell coverage in my house (Stucco w/ Metal Lathe). I complained enough to AT&T that they said if I buy $150 of nick-nack shit out of their store, they would comp me the MicroCell. So I went Christmas shopping and got every one nice head phones and stuff - and got the Micro cell comp'd.

AT&T MicroCell Wireless Network Extender

And since I'm going through my own personal cell tower now, I don't have to worry about those impostor towers intercepting my signal and eaves dropping.
Impostor Cell Phone Towers Could Be Controlling Your Mobile
Interceptor Cell Phone Tower United States Military NSA ESD America | The Escapist


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Our phone book has 222 pages, including advertising, but it covers about 30 small towns and several thousand square miles.

We got rid of our landline about 5 years ago. We have two cell phones. One is for business and one is private and they are on pay as you go, no locked in plans. Neither are listed and we do not give our private number out to anyone except close family and friends. Cell service is very poor in the area, so half the time you cannot get out or receive. DAYS go by without a call of any kind on either phone and most of the time I do not even carry one as it is a waste of time. Even with business most of our clients do it by e-mail. Our internet is broadband. I prefer to use e-mail as I can do it when I want to............ I hate talking on the phone and quite frankly there is nothing I need to know so instantaneously that it can't wait till I get home and check for messages or e-mails.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have always had a land-line, but I have not always had a phone. I went for five years without a phone because it was not important to me. I did have email and fax but no phone. 
No one wants to believe you don't have a phone... there were many women who would not date because they suspected that I was married because I couldn't give them a phone number.... and employers go nutso if they can't call you at home to come in to work overtime or on a day off.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Got a landline, but rarely use it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS said:


> ...
> No one wants to believe you don't have a phone... there were many women who would not date because they suspected that I was married because I couldn't give them a phone number....


PaulS,

Are you sure the reason was the absence of a phone? 

( :icon_smile:Just raggin' you a bit PaulS,!)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

BagLady said:


> We still have our landline phone. Our county is pretty small by way of population.
> I noticed our local phone book is down to 19 pages in the residential (white pages) section.
> That, of course is because of cell phones.
> How many pages are in your phone book?


The ones we get on the front porch are thick like the ones from Noo Yawk City..but the writing is too small for us old blind folks to see it..so they go direct to the recycle bin upon arrival. We look up most need to know numbers on the compooter. We havent had a land line in prob five years at least.


----------

